# policeprep.com?



## CTrain (Apr 17, 2006)

Has anyone ever used policeprep.com? My mom found the AD in the newspaper, I believe. I guess it is like an online police prep test...? You can choose the state and and department, and it is supposed to offer a preperatory course specifically for that test. Anyone have experience with it?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

stay local.

There are guys like Justin Hanrahan, John Scheft, and Pat Rogers to name a few.

http://www.masspromotions.us/About_us.html

http://www.ledimensions.com/

http://www.commonwealthpolice.net/http://www.ledimensions.com/


----------

